# What happened to my blood fin tetra????



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I woke up this morning, went to feed my fish, was watching them eat and be happy when I noticed my school was missing a tetra! Then I found the little guy in the corner, and his entire top lip was gone! It was so sad! He was sitting in the corner just gasping. What could have happened???


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Could've been a fight.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

We need more information about the tank such as inhabitants and size to really draw any conclusions.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

20 gall long, 3 Cory's, 5 bloodfin tetras, 2 Mickey Mouse platys, one female dwarf gourami.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's entirely possible the other bloodfins had a go at him or the dwarf gourami. One way you can make sure the bloodfins don't squabble as much is to up their shoal to at least 7. They can get a little nippy where there aren't enough bloodfins around.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Those are all peaceful fish, if they did pick on him i wonder if they sinced something was wrong with him. What kind of objects do you have in the tank with them?


----------

